# "Thanos", Natural Slingshot In Holm Oak



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!! :wave:

After a brief Easter intermission, I present here again another one of my homemade natural slingshots.

Carved out from a very resilient Quercus ilex fork, it features some ergonomic details for index and thumb support grip (left hand). Once again, I had to use my small axe to do most of the carving work, such was the hardness of the wood. It was finished with a linseed oil bath and some coats of shellac, with a new technique I'm experimenting, which allows a more smoother finish. It is equipped with a 3cmX2cmX23cm TBS flatband, with an E~Shot pouch. Since this slingshot will not be with me, this bandset was only for testing. The slingshot performs very well.

As some of you might know, I'm also a big fan of Marvel comics (especially the 70's and 80's editions). So, as this wood is so heavy and dense, I've decided to name the slingshot "Thanos" 

Hope you like it!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful Q.

You never fail to impress!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Beautiful Q.
> 
> You never fail to impress!


Oh my!!!

Thank you so much for your kind feedback!! 

Hope everything's fine!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you 

Indeed everything fine, just too much stuff to do.

Sparetime went into one of my Bikes which i finished last week and which i ride now if the weather is fine.

No time to build Slings at the moment, and i really miss it!

But gladly i can get my daily dose of Slingshot-Drugs easily when i come around here and inhale pic after pic of such beautys as yours mate


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Thank you
> 
> Indeed everything fine, just too much stuff to do.
> 
> ...


 :bowdown:

Thanks!!!!

Q


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Gorgeous q.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats on 3k posts !

Awesome shooter, I love natracut style shooters!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Gorgeous q.


Thank you very much for your comment, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



Individual said:


> Congrats on 3k posts !
> 
> Awesome shooter, I love natracut style shooters!


Thanks a lot!!!

I didn't notice, but you're right: already on 3,000 posts!! 

Also many thanks for your nice reply, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Weee soo coool. I LOVE the shape, especially the backside is prettaaay! The grain too. Nice hefty ss, Thanos suits it


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks very good


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

The legendary Q strikes again!

Man, you need to get a comic style drawing of yourself done with a small axe in one hand, a carving knife in the other....maybe with like sandpaper super powers . All in front of a giant awesome slingshot of cork oak with light coming out from all around it.

You knock it out of the park every time Sir. Nice work!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Love the chunky shape, really nice slingshot mate.

-Epic


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que gusto verte amenudo mi buen amigo Alcornoque, la ejecución tan chingona como siempre mi amigo, y las dimensiones muy apropiadas para sentir el gusto de sujetar un buen horcón.

Un abrazo amigo.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Master Q again!

Some stunning carving work as always!

love the character of the wood!

your finish looks really smooth!

Congrats on your 3000 posts!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, Master Q. It looks so perfect in your hands. I love the character mark on the back. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Another awesome natural slingshot from a master craftsman.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks very sturdy, and is beautifully crafted. Where did you purchase the wood?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanos, The Mad Titan, Avatar of Death, Destroyer of Worlds, and now a super cool slingshot! Really great work on this one and I'm a huge fan of your inspiration.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Weee soo coool. I LOVE the shape, especially the backside is prettaaay! The grain too. Nice hefty ss, Thanos suits it


Thank you so much, my friend!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q



Marnix said:


> Looks very good


Thanks a lot!!

Cheers ...Q



quarterinmynose said:


> The legendary Q strikes again!
> 
> Man, you need to get a comic style drawing of yourself done with a small axe in one hand, a carving knife in the other....maybe with like sandpaper super powers . All in front of a giant awesome slingshot of cork oak with light coming out from all around it.
> 
> You knock it out of the park every time Sir. Nice work!


Dear QIMN!!!!

I'm always glad to receive your nice and funny reviews!!

Perhaps we can suggest to the Marvel bosses the character "SlingshotMan"!!

Thank you so much.

Cheers ...Q



EpicAussie888 said:


> Love the chunky shape, really nice slingshot mate.
> 
> -Epic


Thank you for your comment!!!

Cheers ...Q



Chepo69 said:


> Que gusto verte amenudo mi buen amigo Alcornoque, la ejecución tan chingona como siempre mi amigo, y las dimensiones muy apropiadas para sentir el gusto de sujetar un buen horcón.
> 
> Un abrazo amigo.


Mi estimado Maestro Chepo!!!

Que bueno que te guste esta resortera!!

Muchas gracias por todo!!!

Saludos ...Q



carboncopy said:


> Master Q again!
> 
> Some stunning carving work as always!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, sir, for your kind reply!!!

Cheers ...Q



Charles said:


> WOW!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Dear sir:

I'm glad you've liked it!!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Master Q. It looks so perfect in your hands. I love the character mark on the back. Thanks again for sharing.


My friend!!!

Hope everything's fine!!!

Thank you for your always kind feedback!!

We'll be talking soon!!!

Cheers ...Q



PorkChopSling said:


> Amazing!


Thank you so much, sir!!!

I'm planning to make one next with some veneers!! 

Cheers ...Q



BlackBob said:


> Another awesome natural slingshot from a master craftsman.


Thank you so much, sir!!

You're too kind!!

Cheers ...Q



Pebble Shooter said:


> Looks very sturdy, and is beautifully crafted. Where did you purchase the wood?


Thank you for your comment, my friend!!!

I never buy my forks. They're always retrieved from Nature!!

Cheers ...Q



TSM said:


> Thanos, The Mad Titan, Avatar of Death, Destroyer of Worlds, and now a super cool slingshot! Really great work on this one and I'm a huge fan of your inspiration.


LOL!!! I guess you know your Marvel alright!!

Thank you for your nice comment!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

"Thanos" a cool name for a shooter, very nice your work, i love the grain of oak wood :wub:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very Slick!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful carving Q!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful grain in that Q. Great job!


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful wood and work.

Cheers


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> "Thanos" a cool name for a shooter, very nice your work, i love the grain of oak wood :wub:


My friend!!!

So glad you could comment. Your feedback is always very appreciated!!

Thank you so much!!

Cheers ...Q



flipgun said:


> Very Slick!


Thanks a lot, sir!!! 

Cheers ...Q



parnell said:


> Beautiful carving Q!


Thank you so much for your reply, my friend!!!

Hope everything's fine!!!

Cheers ...Q



f00by said:


> Beautiful grain in that Q. Great job!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



grada974 said:


> Beautiful wood and work.
> 
> Cheers


It is indeed a beautiful wood!!

It was a gift from Nature!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

My friend, what a fork! The name is so perfect! I love watching your carving style ebb and flow  great work on this piece, and the shellac finish looks like glass my friend, great job.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Awasome!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> My friend, what a fork! The name is so perfect! I love watching your carving style ebb and flow  great work on this piece, and the shellac finish looks like glass my friend, great job.


My friend!!!!!

How's everything???? I'm so, so glad that you could drop by and left your always enthusiastic comment!!!

Needless to say that is very important to me.Thanks!!! :wave:

The shellac finish was a little improvement. I can explain the technique with more detail, in future topics  Nothing too complex!

We'll be talking, dear sir!!! Take care!!

Cheers ...Q



Outlaw said:


> Awasome!!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow! :bowdown:


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

What a beautiful piece of jewelry, I´m thrilled mate!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Dang Q! Beautiful wood, amazing grain and like already said, master craftsmanship! I greatly look forward to the day I can create pieces like this one. Until then I will keep practicing and drawing inspiration from craftsmen such as yourself. God bless you and yours.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Y+shooter said:


> Wow! :bowdown:


 Thank you so much, sir!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q



LukeSlingwalker said:


> What a beautiful piece of jewelry, I´m thrilled mate!


Oh, my friend, you're too kind!!!

Thank you so much!!

Cheers ...Q



ChapmanHands said:


> Dang Q! Beautiful wood, amazing grain and like already said, master craftsmanship! I greatly look forward to the day I can create pieces like this one. Until then I will keep practicing and drawing inspiration from craftsmen such as yourself. God bless you and yours.


My goodness, sir!!!

It is this type of feedback that keeps me pushing forward in this awesome hobby!!!

Thank you so much for your best wishes!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Mi buen amigo y Maestro , lo conseguiste de nuevo , se ve perfecta .

Abrazote ........Alf


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

Very Sexy.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Mi buen amigo y Maestro , lo conseguiste de nuevo , se ve perfecta .
> 
> Abrazote ........Alf


Caro Alfredo!!!

Muchas gracias por mirar y comentar mi trabajo!!!

Mi nueva creacción, con lo viejo encino que nosotros conocemos 

Saludos!!!

Q



Dead Bunny said:


> Very Sexy.


LOL!! Thanks for the comment!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is very fine work! Way to go!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> It is very fine work! Way to go!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

